# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my new 40g tank



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

finally i got the tank i have already wanted a 40 breeder. it is the perfect size for plant tank. here is some of the picture.40g breeder


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

finally i got the tank i have already wanted a 40 breeder. it is the perfect size for plant tank. here is some of the picture.40g breeder


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

charles, your page/link is asking for a password!

Thanks,
Mike Morrissey

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

my 40g tank


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2003)

Nice tank Charles.

This tank defintely has some potential. You have blue background which is not the favorite one by other people standards but I personally like it.

I would think twice about placing that big piece of petrified wood on the left. It has negative impact on overall proportion and is blocking wooden piece on the back. Entire setup looks like its leaning to the left.

IMO.









Regards,
Jay Luto


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

a little more light 192watts power compact was added onto my tank.


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

my 40gal tank


----------



## charels363 (Sep 16, 2004)

center of my tank


----------

